# following on from biting my legs on walks...



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

...while he continues to do so, now Barney has also started attempting to bite the legs/trousers of anyone walking past Just now he caught the jeans of a man walking by who, fortunately, found it amusing, but its not! 

Any advice much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh dear naughty barney! Molly use to try and jump up at everyone just to get a fuss made of her. I know you should tell everyone not to fuss them as you're trying to train them and it only works if everyone does the same , but easier said than done when cockapoos are so adorable and every person want to make as fuss of them. 
I still have to say Leave.most often than not she does, but had an occasion when on a well known dog walking area poor Molly was being harassed by some large , over boisterous dogs and was confused .she ran at the nearest person and jumped . This guy was abusive to myself. He wasnt as pleasant as you say that guy was. 
Maybe just teach barney the word leave and make him sit when someone passes by. Annoying I know but just another lesson he needs to learn. 
So much for one little man but he will get it , they're smart dogs. X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yea he's a naughty cheeky monkey and I have to watch him all the time, when we're walking. I think he gets excited perhaps and bites me or the ankles of any passers-by  I do say leave, but he's quick! Onwards and upwards....  x

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

From Barneys prospective.....

"So, my mum is out helping me practice my take down skills and I'm getting better and better each day. It's not real rabbits and squirrels mind you, she provides decoys, leg joints with these fake flapping wings. Anyhow, all is going well. She prewarns me to get ready to pounce by getting all tensed up. Then I attack and she reacts perfectly, she gets all revved up, starts sweating, swears, grits her teeth and is primed for full attack mode with me. We're going to make a great pair of hunters when I am old enough."

Lou it is all about decisions.....practice hunting skills or practice ignoring skills? Somehow you have to make the latter more enticing than the former. I would use a squeaky toy to get his attention, treat while walking nicely past increasingly tempting distractions, eventually working up to a busy sidewalk of pedestrians. Reward him with a good tussle with his best toy and plenty of affection every fourth or fifth successful pass.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Haha! I hear you Fairlie  though to be fair (to me!) I wasn't revved up or sweating this time as I had no thoughts of him going for the nice man's jeans. I'm happy to provide alternative squeaky or food related distractions, but also wonder if that's what he's after when going for my legs! 

Thank you  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is all about timing  wait for the leap and legs and produce the toys or treats and you are turning into the best game ever and the way to make the good stuff happen is to pounce on legs. 

Get there in advance and reward heavily before the pouncing starts and there is enough fun to hopefully prevent ideas of pouncing. 

Get the timing wrong and get the pounce then ignore - ignore - ignore. When passing people short lead so he can't pounce. I also like to go to really busy places with pups like a supermarket entrance where lots of people will be too busy to stop and say hello and pups learn not to expect fuss from everyone they meet (Molly used to squeal in frustration if someone passed us without saying hello to her )


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you 2ndhandgal. Shall practice later on, when it's cooler  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

2nd you are and I think alike. Even dog aficianados will often not pat a puppy outside a grocery store because they won't be able to wash their hands. It is a great place to sit for a bit to teach a good ignore.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

fairlie said:


> 2nd you are and I think alike. Even dog aficianados will often not pat a puppy outside a grocery store because they won't be able to wash their hands. It is a great place to sit for a bit to teach a good ignore.


Yes busy shopping areas can be superb places for learning to work with a bit of distraction - we even did a fair bit of lead walking practice around them when Chance was a pup


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha ha! Sorry but you have a great way with your 'frustration' stories  And I love Barney's perspective from Fairlie  Lou did you by any chance choose the puppy with 'character'? We did  And I think we had a similar puppyhood to you and Barney. So much of it was about directing and redirecting energy and Poppy was utterly bursting with the stuff  She still has a powerful urge to bite and chew but will also now carry her ball around, which as Marzi put it, acts as a voluntary muzzle. Will Barney carry?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney will only carry my leg, or it seems, anyone else's! 
He might carry a toy for a short while but then I realise I have to go back for it or just leave it for someone else! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Janey153 said:


> Barney will only carry my leg, or it seems, anyone else's!
> He might carry a toy for a short while but then I realise I have to go back for it or just leave it for someone else!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

(Is there no way to delete posts in this otherwise wonderful forum?) 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know........you can edit?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Can edit yes, which I thought I was doing but apparently not! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! Don't worry, we get the gist


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Barney is the best - like mazzapoo says a pup with character!
Ralph was a handful - he used to go by the name of "wreck it Ralph,"
He's now so mellow - and I miss his cheeky, chancing, wreck less puppy days!! 
At about 2 years old - you will wonder "where has my puppy gone" 
Enjoy the terror days as much as possible - & enjoy the wine to help you cope!!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

2 years?! I've got to wait that long?! X

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> 2 years?! I've got to wait that long?! X
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Hahaha it will fly by!! X
Ralph will be 3 soon


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'll take your word for that!  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I can confirm that the time will fly (with hindsight ) but Poppy is still 80% nutjob x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, sadly at my age I know only too well! And I suspect Barney will remain fairly nutty too  x

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

You know what you need . Another cockapoo! Molly has changed from 90% crazy to such a quiet girl. It's almost a shock how she's changed since having Sid


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm going to pretend I haven't read that! 
But am delighted and amazed that Molly has changed so much - perhaps its her maternal instinct? Or she's just shocked that Sid has arrived!  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Our Dudley was and at times still is a 'character dog'! our puppy trainer said he won't be boring, he said some dogs are really quite boring when they grow up! think perfect, well mannered dog, I guess we should all want one of those but I get what he meant, Dudley has settled down loads in the last year (definitely wasn't before 2) but he still has enough bad habits to be fun! that is my own fault I know, I still haven't cracked the stopping him from going loopy whenever people come round and of course that is on a daily basis now with the grooming customers, he will go behind the baby gate now but still barks and leaps about behind it. Most of the time Dudley will walk by people ok but just occasionally he will still lunge and he is quite a big dog so I hold his lead very short when going by.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I know i said Molly has calmed down,but yes she still has her moments which makes her a fun dog. I think dawn you have my Molly in male form she is and does just the same as Dudley.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Even with his squeaky toy in his mouth, he's managed to grab my legs.  Wonder if I can swap him for a normal 🐶?! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't swap him Lou! "Character dogs (Rufus is one too) are twice the fun and very good for keeping you young, fit and active. Rufus calmed substantially at three. Now at four and a half he is halfway to normal. In fact I think some of the other dogs on here have "character" too, but the smart people got second dogs to burn off the energy of the first.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

This is true fairlie , but you know you've just scared Lou to death she thought that 2 was along time to wait for barney to be normal now you've just doubled the time scale to 4 and half


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

There's character dogs and bloody annoying biters I reckon! I'm really tired of it today and hoping the puppy party tonight and start of training tomorrow will help me. Playing with him, treats and squeaky toys on the walks just seem to make him more wound up. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Only a week to go Lou and I will come with you.hes still very young maybe he feels your stress, they're very sensitive x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you 😊x

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Janey153 said:


> There's character dogs and bloody annoying biters I reckon! I'm really tired of it today and hoping the puppy party tonight and start of training tomorrow will help me. Playing with him, treats and squeaky toys on the walks just seem to make him more wound up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Just a thought but if what you are doing seems to be winding him up stop all of that and just walk - but reasonably briskly to he has no real chance to bite your legs, ignore any attempts he does make and see how that goes?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'll give that a go, thank you. We start proper training tomorrow so hopefully we'll both figure this out once and for all! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barneyboy (Apr 5, 2015)

It must be in the name! We have a Barney who has just turned 7mths. He often nips at my legs when walking - luckly mostly on back of my boots where he hasn't been able to get good grip. I give a quick sideways jerk, with command "leave". If he persists I stop the walk and make him sit for a minute to calm him down before continuing. If he starts again, I stop again, so he doesn't get any reward until he walks nicely. 75% of walk I am having to correct the pulling. Of late he has started to randomly lay down & refuse to move for no apparent reason. This can happen numerous times on a walk and it takes forever. I wonder if it is because he smells scent of other dogs as he immediately lies at sight of another 4 legged friend, though happy to go sniff butt as they approach.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello Barneyboy! 
Barney seems to have pretty well stopped attacking my legs and is almost behaving reasonably 'normally' at the moment! They are little monkeys aren't they?

Sounds like you've got the nipping on walks sorted so well done for that. I don't know what the laying down means though - presumably he's not tired out at that point?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Barneyboy said:


> It must be in the name! We have a Barney who has just turned 7mths. He often nips at my legs when walking - luckly mostly on back of my boots where he hasn't been able to get good grip. I give a quick sideways jerk, with command "leave". If he persists I stop the walk and make him sit for a minute to calm him down before continuing. If he starts again, I stop again, so he doesn't get any reward until he walks nicely. 75% of walk I am having to correct the pulling. Of late he has started to randomly lay down & refuse to move for no apparent reason. This can happen numerous times on a walk and it takes forever. I wonder if it is because he smells scent of other dogs as he immediately lies at sight of another 4 legged friend, though happy to go sniff butt as they approach.


It could just be something simple like he's got hot and is cooling off!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> Hello Barneyboy!
> Barney seems to have pretty well stopped attacking my legs and is almost behaving reasonably 'normally' at the moment! They are little monkeys aren't they?
> 
> Sounds like you've got the nipping on walks sorted so well done for that. I don't know what the laying down means though - presumably he's not tired out at that point?


So glad to hear that you are seeing the end of the biting.... hey, don't be over excited... he will soon misbehave with something else... welcome to the world of puppy poos!!!

Very pleased for you Lou. Your post made me very happy to hear you are getting results and you can realise that it is all down to training AND PATIENCE...


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Peanut! I think he's just got used to the things that used to wind him up and cause him to attack my legs - grass, rain, beach pebbles (still not got that one sorted) and anywhere new. He's much easier on walks, other than pulling, and at home, other than sneaking upstairs and crying to come down but hiding from me instead of coming down.... Nothing so far is as aggravating and tearful inducing as him going for my legs on walks so I can cope with other normal puppy behaviours! 

Thank you


----------



## sallyann (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi new to this site but have a 11 week old cockapoo called Freddie , he is a lovely little dog but v demanding and wants to be on the go constantly. If he does not get enough attention he starts being really naughty chewing stuff up knocking bins over pinching shoes , clothes etc and just ignores us. I play with him a lot in the garden throwing a ball etc and he has lots of toys to play with and chew. Sometimes he suddenly jumps up at my daughter or husband and bites them quite hard for no reason! How long will this biting and tearaway behaviour last?? Once I can take him out in under 2 weeks now I am hoping it will wear him out more ! Thanks a lot x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

sallyann said:


> Hi new to this site but have a 11 week old cockapoo called Freddie , he is a lovely little dog but v demanding and wants to be on the go constantly. If he does not get enough attention he starts being really naughty chewing stuff up knocking bins over pinching shoes , clothes etc and just ignores us. I play with him a lot in the garden throwing a ball etc and he has lots of toys to play with and chew. Sometimes he suddenly jumps up at my daughter or husband and bites them quite hard for no reason! How long will this biting and tearaway behaviour last?? Once I can take him out in under 2 weeks now I am hoping it will wear him out more ! Thanks a lot x


Some puppy's need a lot of mental stimulation as well as exercise to use their excess energy, mental stimulation may help until he can get out a really burn up some of that energy. 
I have found that Sid needs more than Molly, she's happy to lounge around and go for gentle walks , where as on the other hand SIDS the opposite and can go on for hours running and playing. I'm hoping with age he may slow down but I'm not holding my breath


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Freddy sounds like a puppy I knew. Keep the faith, this stage does end. In the meantime how much is he sleeping? At eleven weeks you still need to enforce plenty of naps in his crate or other quiet area. Some of his attention seeking might be from fatigue.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh dear, that does sound annoying and difficult. I am sure he will outgrow this stage but getting a trainer in will help. What sort of breeder did you get him from? I think a pup from a home environment can be better than one from a large breeder.


----------



## sallyann (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone yes I do think he is overtired sometimes and its hard to try and get him to calm down ! He is always worst in the evening after his dinner and this is when he goes manic and starts biting and ripping stuff up. I'm hoping once I can take him out he will calm down and once he gets his adult teeth I'm hoping that will help too. He is a little sweet heart when he is calm and v affectionate to us all its just like a switch goes on in his brain and his like a mad dog ! Thanks again everyone for your support.


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Our 11 week old puppy is also crazy in the evenings from about 8 - 10 when she goes to bed. She bites us and really annoys our other dog. Yesterday she was allowed out for the first time and it made such a difference! I'm sure she will still have her moments but yesterday evening was the calmest and easiest so far. I took her round the block at 9 and let her explore and sniff. She seems to love being out and about!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd just like to say it isn't just cockapoos who are like this - I currently have 3 sets of friends who have between them 3 puppies - a JR, a collie and a lab - they all have perforated hands, chewed belongings and a slightly stressed look about them!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

My hands and arms are likely to be permanently scarred from nips and scratches but Barney has improved enormously this week, since turning 4 months. I realised he bit my legs when he was in a new area that either worried him or over excited him, and he doesn't do that now. He's improved hugely and I'm aware this may all change when he reaches adolescence so I'm enjoying his loveliness while it lasts!


----------

